# best way to get rid of ryegrass



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

I always spray my bermuda grass hay fields in early spring before the bermuda grass greens up and I cannot kill all the ryegrass it just comes back using a quart to the acre of roundup what about a pre emerge in the fall before the ryegrass comes up ?


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Although I've yet to try it, that's what several folks near me do with good results. They wait until the Bermuda goes dormant or nearly so, then use a pint/ac. of RU. Like I stated, works for them and it's fairly inexpensive. Don't know your situation, but given enough thatch, I would think burning would work too.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

nhbaler282 said:


> I always spray my bermuda grass hay fields in early spring before the bermuda grass greens up and I cannot kill all the ryegrass it just comes back using a quart to the acre of roundup what about a pre emerge in the fall before the ryegrass comes up ?


I suppose you're talking about Italian ryegrass which is thick in South Georgia and has been for last few years. Here's my approach to coexist with this crap. First I don't thnk it's a bad food source, so I say cut and bale. I'm cuttin and baling next week, ima square it and sell for mulch hay.....$2 a bale to get rid of it.....
As soon as I bale, I'm following with 1 1/2 ounces of Pastora....it seems to have the best rating of the selectives. I sprayed one field with round-up and 2-4d in February, it's just as bad in that field as it is in others. Think the key may be to get it when it's young in its growth stage....once mature the RU didn't do a very effective job. After spraying one time with Pastora, ima follow with 100# acre of N.....see how it goes.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, I rye gets that waxy gloss to it and you have got to double up or triple up on surfactant and increase the herb to be effective.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

nhbaler282 said:


> I always spray my bermuda grass hay fields in early spring before the bermuda grass greens up and I cannot kill all the ryegrass it just comes back using a quart to the acre of roundup what about a pre emerge in the fall before the ryegrass comes up ?


How many years have you been doing this? When is the IR germinating? Late fall?

If you want to try a pre emergent, I have no idea if it will work with IR, but mix Glyphosate and Prowl (generic Pendimethalin). Spray it in February with more than 1 qt/acre of Glyphosate. You'll burn down existing and then maybe have some control of anything that may germinate later. If you spray a pre emergent (Pendimethalin) in the fall, I think you'll need to spray about every 45 days.

Here, I spray a 2% Glyphosate (2 gal/100 gal) and 3 pints of Pendimethalin per acre, and some broadleaf stuff, sometime in March. I will go back the first of May and spray only Pendimethalin at 3 pints/acre one last time. I'm going after summer annuals tho, not IR.


----------



## johndeeregreen (May 17, 2012)

I had one field last year with bermuda and rye grass and it looked real good on the first cutting, then before the second cutting there was dog fennel everywhere. couldn't spray 2-4-D to much of a liability with watermelons so I had to cut the tops out of the field dog fennel was about 2' tall. This year I notice it started growing again went and sprayed 2-4-D got all of it!! 4 weeks later I check out the field and I notice some more abut 3" tall going to wait about 3 more weeks and cut it. Just don't know what I'm going to do after that, they will be planting cotton beside there before second cutting!! Any suggestions on what to do about this, I also don't have a clue where all this came from because I don't have any of this in any of my other fields.


----------

